# Listen Away!



## hugomorenomusic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Guys i've finally finished my library album! 

I just wanted to ask you all for some critique comments and to let me know what you think 

Listen away :D 

http://soundcloud.com/hugomorenomusic/s ... he-journey


----------

